# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  GROVER, small autonomous bus, Oak Ridge National Laboratory, Oak Ridge, Tennessee, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Oak Ridge National Laboratory

----------


## Airicist

GROVER: Ground-based Robotic Omnidirectional Vehicle for Electric Research

Published on May 20, 2019




> Oak Ridge National Laboratory has developed a living laboratory to accelerate the development of electric vehicles and connected and automated vehicle (CAV) technologies. GROVER is a small autonomous bus that uses pulsed laser sensors to move in any direction, with four wheels operating independently, rotating a full 360 degrees.

----------

